# Maximizing HC 'Cuba' emersed growth



## CJKlok (Nov 23, 2010)

I received a small quantity of HC 'Cuba' from a fellow AAPE member at our most recent monthly meeting. Enough to cover 0.75 square inch.

What would be the most efficient way to grow this out - growing emerged - for rescaping a planted tank in one to two months from now? I need to cover at least 20 square inches.

At the moment I have the stems planted in a small jar, filled about 1.5 inches deep with ADA Amazonia and watered to about 1/16th of an inch above soil surface.

Any recommendations on temperature, lighting etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## deepghosh (Jul 2, 2012)

Keep the water below the substrate and give it lots of light. Cover the jar (or whatever container you end up putting the HC in) with saran wrap to keep humidity high


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I grow it out side on my bonsai and the humidity drops into the teens..........but the bonsai get watered well daily.


----------



## CJKlok (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Just some clarification. I live in Scottsdale Arizona and we still have temperatures above 32degC (90degF - yes in October!) with very low humidity. So outside growing would be very risky. The jar is kept inside, close to shaded window, but does get some early morning sun, and is covered with a perforated lid.
So maintaining humidity is taken care of.

Now the concern is just what would an ideal temperature be? The window environment goes close to 85degF.

In the mean time, it's been a nine days now and I can see already about 3 to 4 mm of growth. Is this a standard growing rate or should I expect more for emersed growth?


----------

